# Relocating to Ahmedabad



## basantkumar83 (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am relocating to Ahmedabad around mid June'15. Currently living in Jaipur so the climate is not a big problem. May I know the average cost of living. Initially I'll b relocating alone but after 3-4 months my wife will join me, can someone suggest areas where I can get reasonable accommodation within the range of 7k to 10K range. 
Also I'll be bringing my car with Rajasthan number, do I need to pay the road tax there?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

basantkumar83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relocating to Ahmedabad around mid June'15. Currently living in Jaipur so the climate is not a big problem. May I know the average cost of living. Initially I'll b relocating alone but after 3-4 months my wife will join me, can someone suggest areas where I can get reasonable accommodation within the range of 7k to 10K range.
> Also I'll be bringing my car with Rajasthan number, do I need to pay the road tax there?



as per my knowledge i think you dont pay road tax but make sure you have your own car not taxi passing car.

i am from ahmedabad so if you tell me where is your office located then suggest you better option for accommodation.


----------



## basantkumar83 (May 24, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> as per my knowledge i think you dont pay road tax but make sure you have your own car not taxi passing car.
> 
> i am from ahmedabad so if you tell me where is your office located then suggest you better option for accommodation.


My office is at Prahlad Nagar, looking accommodation in nearby area.


----------

